# Posenmontagen



## Mikedeluxe (10. Dezember 2006)

Hi Leute

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Bildern über Posenmontagen,Raubfischmontagen.

Leider kommt in Hessen die Praxis ein wenig zu kurz im Vorbereitugnskurs,somit würde ich mir gerne ein paar optische Eindrücke verschaffen.

Hat jemand nen guten link parat,wo man sich diverse Posenmontagen anschauen kann und eventuell auch die zusammenstellung rauslesen kann.Über eure hilfe wäre ich dankbar|supergri|supergri

So long der Deluxe#:


----------



## Elfchen_19 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Posenmontagen*



Mikedeluxe schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach Bildern über Posenmontagen,Raubfischmontagen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

gehe mal über Membersuche zu Mitboardie "muddyliz", dann in sein profil und schließlich auf seine Homepage - dort wird Dir (wir mir damals auch) sicherlich mehr als geholfen #6.

LG

Eddy #h


----------



## hackebeil (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Posenmontagen*

hm, leider gibts diesen boardi nicht mehr


----------



## Mikedeluxe (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Posenmontagen*



Elfchen_19 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gehe mal über Membersuche zu Mitboardie "muddylitz", dann in sein profil und schließlich auf seine Homepage - dort wird Dir (wir mir damals auch) sicherlich mehr als geholfen #6.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank,eine sehr Umfangreiche Homepage mit sehr vielen nützlichen Tipps.

Danke nochmal#h


----------



## esox_105 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Posenmontagen*



hackebeil schrieb:


> hm, leider gibts diesen boardi nicht mehr


 

... bist Du dir da sicher |kopfkrat ?


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=2345


----------



## Mikedeluxe (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Posenmontagen*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... bist Du dir da sicher |kopfkrat ?
> 
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=2345




Na wie gesagt ich wurde fündig.Vielleicht hat er es übersehen.#c


----------



## Elfchen_19 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Posenmontagen*



Mikedeluxe schrieb:


> Vielen Dank,eine sehr Umfangreiche Homepage mit sehr vielen nützlichen Tipps.
> 
> Danke nochmal#h



@ Mikedeluxe
Gern' geschehen - aber der wahre Dank gebührt dem Ernst :m:m:m:m - der hat sich wirklich viel Mühe und Arbeit gemacht !!!

@ hackebeil

Eine "blinde Nuss" #6#6:q:q biste nich' - hatte ein "t" zuviel in den Namen miteingeschmuggelt, Sorry !!!

LG

Eddy #h


----------



## Mikedeluxe (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Posenmontagen*

Ja das stimmt die ist erste Sahne.Der hat sich wirklich viel Mühe gegeben mit der Hp,sind auch wirklich schöne Insidertips dabei.....

Ziehe meinen Hut#6

Hiermit auch nochmal besten Dank an Ernst#h


----------



## hackebeil (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Posenmontagen*



Elfchen_19 schrieb:


> @ hackebeil
> 
> Eine "blinde Nuss" #6#6:q:q biste nich' - hatte ein "t" zuviel in den Namen miteingeschmuggelt, Sorry !!!


uff schweingehabt,
hab überlegt was ich falsch mache |wavey: 

danke für den link!!


----------



## Mikedeluxe (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Posenmontagen*

|laola:


----------

